# What color is this?



## LittleJohn (Jan 1, 2009)

What color is this pigeon considered?


----------



## Pegasus (Feb 6, 2007)

I think its a Grizzle...Might be right, might be wrong...


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Appears to be a blue grizzle (in this case a "stork") with bronze.


----------



## LittleJohn (Jan 1, 2009)

I was told it was a tortoise...I thought tortoise color was darker?


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Tort is another name given to bronze grizzles like this. There are light and medium torts too I believe. Grizzles can come in a lot of different 'shades' as far as how much color goes.


----------

